# OWB Holster for MP6 full size



## AFrost20 (Dec 29, 2012)

After weeks of looking, FINALLY found a MP9! Now that's done, what OWB and paddle holsters do you guys recommend? Thanks!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Galco or Desanti are good places to start.


----------

